# finally we got a new stable mate.



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

http://www.eastcoastbmw.com/modules...ame=Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

e46 m3 ti silver/imola
cwp
prem
xenon
cdchanger
telephone + no cup holders
HK
etched VIN on each window

I love the way the combo looks, but still need to play with the sport mode.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

LIL RAJA said:


> *http://www.eastcoastbmw.com/modules...ame=Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php
> 
> e46 m3 ti silver/imola
> cwp
> ...


Nice. Boy, that interior sure is red, isn't it? Not sure I've ever seen Imola in person. Looking forward to checking it out.

Where'd you pick it up?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey Raja,

Congratulations !! :thumbup:

Aaaah!! Red Interior, I love it !!


It's looking gorgeous, congrats again.


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

JST,

trying to be like you. LOL :bigpimp: yeah you sure will see it next autoX. Yeah the red is nice IMHO. but both my father and mother goes Nice car, but i don't like the color of the burgundy seats. ahhhhh. it's IMOLAAAAAAA!

Alex,
Yeah, it's nice. But your car is more exclusive. I love Alpinas and when i was in ULM, i went to a dealer and I think they have a B10, it was so nice.  I like the spoiler and the interior, it rocks!

Can you tell me how does it drive compared to the e46 m3?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Raja,

performance-wise the Alpina is playing in the same league with the M cars and the AMGs (well, the latest generation AMGs exaggerated the power output a little, but that's 'nother story)

I posted on the 3er Board as well (as a reply to your question), it drives very tight. Cornering and handling is excellent.

M cars (especially the M3) does have a stiffer suspension than the rest. Some found it harsh, some found it OK, it's all down to personal preferences, IMO. I test drove the M3 and found the suspension in no way harsh. It's stiff but in no way annoying.

However, Alpina suspension is the best of the two worlds. Comfortable and sporty at the same time. Body roll is almost non existant. 

Congrats again.


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

Alex,

the funny thing is I found the M3 sus. very very soft. I drive a s2000 with aftermarket suspension that is stiffer than stock. I like to drive a car and know when i drove over an ant. 

The only complains, I have about M3 is.
needs a ssk
needs a clutch stop
and pss9 suspension.

I would be happy then, not that I am not happy now!


----------



## kaiwang (Jun 10, 2002)

agree... bmw really screwed up on the throttle mapping and suspension on the e46 m3... tuned for 60 year old women. heh


E36 m3's suspension setup was MUCH better.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

kaiwang said:


> *agree... bmw really screwed up on the throttle mapping and suspension on the e46 m3... tuned for 60 year old women. heh
> 
> E36 m3's suspension setup was MUCH better. *


Soft? It doesn't crash over bumps, but both the compression and rebound damping is excellent. Even stock, there's less body roll than in an E36 M3 with Koni struts.

I think people are fooled by compliance in the suspension into thinking that it's too soft. In truth, you don't need a bone-jarring ride to get good handling. While the E46 M3 is in some ways more isolated than the E36, the suspension setup is demonstrably better in essentially every respect.


----------



## Zam (Jun 15, 2003)

Wow, another S2ki member jumping into an M3. It must be a natural progression to go from the S to an M. Congrats, if only the next 4-5 weeks could blow by for me...


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

hey Zam,

i have seen you on s2ki.com or at least ur sig.
heheh. yeah S to M

LIL raja


----------



## Zam (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm only hoping that my wife will let me keep the S for the summer. Me and red Hondas=bad luck. I should be picking the S up tomorrow after 3500 euros($4,000) of front end damage by some tool in an S10. The insurance company gave me a euro spec Ford Fiesta as a rental/replacement car.  Before that someone rearended my new at the time red GSR... 

Anyways, bimmerfest looks like a great & mature community. :thumbup:


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

hahha. i had an opel astra when i was in germany. i did not care. i was doing 110mph at all time in the astra. Even my girl was doing 170+km/h hahahha. it was fun.

anyway, this is a good board
also visit 
EastCoastBMW.com
I am the parent company of the board and the president of ECB Cabby is a member here too.

good luck with the new bimmer.

Raja


----------

